
Ntfy: A utility for sending notifications - snehesht
https://github.com/dschep/ntfy
======
y0ssar1an
This already exists. It's called noti. It's cross-platform, supports most of
the same backends, and can send Slack notifications (which ntfy can't). It
also has an awesome API. You can put `noti` at the start of a command or
`;noti` at the end, which is what I always do. I never remember to set the
notification until _after_ I've typed the command. If you forget to set the
notification and the command is already running, you can call `noti -pwatch
<pid>` and set notifications after the fact. It's very well thought out.

[https://github.com/variadico/noti](https://github.com/variadico/noti)

~~~
buster
Apart the fact that you sound like an advertisement for another software it
takes just a few seconds to see that noti doesn't work on windows or with
telegram for example. Not supporting a major OS is a big deal.

~~~
sneak
Telegram is dangerous snake oil, and its use should be discouraged.

~~~
krick
Why? Lately my paranoia calmed down somehow, and I'm even considering to
install it (I need to have _some_ messenger, after all, and it doesn't make me
feel as naked, as skype or whatsapp would). Care to make me reconsider?

------
heydonovan
I've always just used mail to send a text for notification:

./long_running_script.sh && mail -s "Script Done!" number@tmomail.net

------
justinsaccount
Neat, I've been working on a similar tool, but I've been trying to make it not
require a 3rd party service for cross machine notifications.

I've been testing things out like udp multicast and zyre.

mobile notifications are tricky, looks like one can use
[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2015/03/push-
notif...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2015/03/push-
notifications-on-the-open-web), but that still technically piggybacks over
google cloud messaging.

~~~
danudey
It adds another dependency, but you could always try Avahi/Zeroconf. Good for
service discovery on a local network.

------
tymm
Funny to see this on HN since I just released an Android App called Simplepush
([https://simplepush.io](https://simplepush.io)) which qualifies for what Ntfy
calls a backend.

Let's see if they accept a PR to list me as an additional backend :)

~~~
dschep
Yup! I'll review it when I'm not sleepy :)

------
dtjohnnymonkey
On OS X I usually do 'cmd && say "files done" || say error'

------
_RPM
How did you get your phones display on your desktop?

~~~
snehesht
I'm not the author but If I have to guess, author must have recorded the phone
screen ( using something similar to
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hecorat.sc...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hecorat.screenrecorder.free)
) and desktop screen, overlapped the phone screen video onto the desktop using
video overlay feature during post production.

~~~
mashlol
Could have also possibly been an emulator.

------
captn3m0
I am looking for a tool that sends me webhooks for events that happen on my
phone. (Idea is to pre-process SMS message that I get and show me priority
notifications via Chrome or other means).

Anyone knows of something that does this? (Android)

~~~
tymm
I think pushbullet does that.

------
hossbeast
I was hoping to see a framework for getting notifications in the shell, like
in the screen / tmux status bar.

~~~
dapithor
You can already do this with `write` which is in most linux distro's. Make
sure `mesg` is set to y then test with `echo "hello" | write <username>`.
`Wall` messages all logged in users and I wouldn't recommend that approach.

------
mxuribe
Seems pretty cool!

------
posixpwn
The fact that it doesn't support major OS is a bummer

~~~
dschep
How so? It runs on Mac OS, Linux and Windows.

